# My Poor Rusty Has To Leave Us



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a long story but my sweet Rusty either has to be put down or given to someone out of state. My wife was working in the front yard and a jogger went by and my 18 month old Rusty went after him and bit him on the arm, circled him again while my wife tried frantically to get him and bit the jogger in the leg breaking skin in both cases. It was reported to the county sheriff and I had a visit this weekend from them. They have classified my Rusty as "potentially dangerous" and now starts the liability stuff. Thank goodess no charges were filed but they could change their mind. A few months ago the same thing happened at my wife's mother's house when her male friend got bit in the arm too. He is so lovable but he has his moments where he decides that something, for what ever reason is a potential threat, and then he will go after it. Problem is I have been told by the officer that I can not give him away or sell him because of his status or I may face liability situations. So its out of state for him to family or put him down. What a tough decision to make


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, this is terribly sad to hear  Maybe someone on this forum will be able to help you out in some way... I know he would be considered an "aggressive dog" but there are a lot of people on here who have big hearts for Vizslas... and would hate to see one put down.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation.

I am a long time dog lover and an insurance agent. I would hate to make that decision. That being said I had an Irish setter that was somewhat aggressive. Because of that I always said ( and meant it) that if he ever bit a person I would put him down. Fortunately I was never put to the test.

Isn't the responsible thing to do to put him down?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

What a terrible situation! If you are hoping to save Rusty's life, I would also contact your local (closest) Vizsla rescue. They would probably be able to offer some guidance, clarity, and/or more insight regarding laws/your choices. It's worth a shot. As far as the jogger & potential to press charges later, I would try and head this. An offer to pay any medical bills (the ethical thing to do before the courts anyway), a gift basket or card, and a sincere apology can go a long way with folks. If you do not have the identity of the jogger, make your offer & apology through the police officer handling the case. You may have already done this. Either way, you have a heartbreaking decision to make, and I wish you clarity in your decision & healing. Rusty is a beautiful boy, but biting is unacceptable. Blessings.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is awful! As mentioned, a Vizsla rescue group might be your best bet; out-of-State, if required. Many years ago I knew a young woman, also a volunteer with the Michigan Humane Society, who took "problem" dogs into her heart and home. She had a number of dogs, and it was quite a juggling act. When they interacted, they were muzzled. Some were muzzled most of the time! They got to live out their lives, but they did live compromised lives. This is so sad... 

Also, there is a "last chance" place that takes problem dogs out west somewhere. They are the ones who took Michael Vick's abused fighting dogs. Those dogs can never be adopted out, but they are getting to live out their lives in relative comfort, and with regular human companionship.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Also, there is a "last chance" place that takes problem dogs out west somewhere. They are the ones who took Michael Vick's abused fighting dogs. Those dogs can never be adopted out, but they are getting to live out their lives in relative comfort, and with regular human companionship.


mswhipple may be thinking of Best Friends Animal Society, in Utah. I spent a couple of weeks out there--fantastic facility staffed by amazing people.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this! I agree, a local rescue might be able to offer some very good advice or help on this front.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, that's the place... "Best Friends". The really sad part of all this is that Rusty probably thought he was being a good boy by being protective. It is instinctive, but there's a fine line that's not to be crossed.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sad situation and of course no one wants to see Rusty put down. However, as an insurance agent who has seen literally hundreds of situations like this in my 40 years in the business, history shows that once a biter always a biter. Sadly, it is the rare dog that is an exception to this truism. Case in point, this is the second person Rusty has bitten. The insurance agent in me causes me to ask, is the next victim a child?

I know I'm new and realize I'm more than likely in the minority, but I have to wonder ... what is best for the dog? what is best for the people that come into contact with the dog? Get real. A dog that repeatedly snaps or lunges at people isn't being "protective"; it's being aggressive. There may be a medical cause, or the dog may need training, or both. The first bite, maybe you seek out a medical reason or seek intensive training. The second bite i would say is sadly, too late for the dog.

Tough decisions? Certainly no one here envies your position. Wishing you the best no matter the outcome.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Rusty could learn to wear a muzzle everytime out unless you go "way out a field."

A good friend of mine has a female Vizsla that goes walking with Bailey, Chloe and I up in the hills. She has a "biter" and has to adjust who and where she walks Holly.

You might ask the breeder if their is aggression in Rusty's mating either with the bitch or stud. Aggression can be in a certain line of breeding. You should make the breeder aware of the situation at the least. 

I have another friend who does rescue that recently had to put another young Vizsla down because of biting. Some dogs can not be brought back, especially if it is their DNA.

One of the reasons for puppy buyers to get to know the stud dog as well as the female that has had the litter.

Hard choice. Get all the information you can and then make the choice. He is your dog for better or worse.

Good book to read before the choice might be "A Dog's Purpose." 

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I wasn't suggesting, Aimless1, that Rusty isn't aggressive. I was merely suggesting that there is a reason for the aggressiveness. There always is. In any case, i have seen over the years that death is not the only solution. This behavior might never go away, but it can certainly be managed. It just requires above average dedication on the part of the owner. 

I once owned an aggressive dog. Hers was dog/dog aggression, not dog/human aggression. There was no training her out of it. I managed her life in such a way that she was able to live to the ripe old age of thirteen without actually hurting another dog, although it was clear that she would have liked to do so. 

p.s. Just for the record, she wasn't a Vizsla.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hard to say at what point a muzzle could have prevented this tragedy. Hindsight is 20/20 and this could be a lesson for all dog owners. Leadership is serious business.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Get a professional consult ASAP before doing anything with Rusty. Dog aggression is often treatable! The professionals on this list indicate whether they treat aggression, and whether they can be consulted for legal issues. http://www.dacvb.org/resources/find/ If none of these are near you, contact the closest one and ask for a referral. Please seek a consult for your dog before deciding what to do.

For anyone whose dog hasn't shown aggression: consider yourself lucky. We raised three dogs previously who did not show any aggression. Rosie has had some problems, fortunately without contact biting at this point. We were told the problem is multifactorial, often with genetic contributions, and it is generally not caused by irresponsible owners, or owners who are poor leaders.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

For god's sake one of you U.S. members out of state come grab this V and get him into a forever home where he can be managed. I don't see much in it. He is a hunting dog who chases prey. The jogger probably looked really tasty!!!   It certainly is a tough one though, I hope it can be resolved without harming your V!!!!!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Rod has a very good point about contacting the breeder. The breeder should know. Also, if puppy contracts were signed, many contain a clause about the breeder taking the dog back if for any reason the owner is no longer able to care for the dog. This may or may not be a loophole to consider as far as giving Rusty to someone else.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My trainer does a lot of protection training usually with guard dog breeds but he loves to take "aggressive" dogs that already want to bite and teach them when it's ok when the owner is really in danger. Dozer has a little attitude and will open his mouth, not actually biting, at the trainer when he agitates Dozer (as a test) unless I've put him on the behave command which means he's not allowed to interact. so biting dogs just need an outlet/job sometimes to be managed and learn when it's ok and someone is really in danger, jmo.


----------



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. Yes, its a tough decision. But I did contact the breeder and he is currently looking for a family to take him knowing his situation. I contacted the County Sheriff again and they said he can be given up or sold as long as the interested party signs a statement knowing he is listed as "potentially dangerous" and that he has bitten two people and threatened to do so on ocassion. It was a relief to find out the latter part. I will continue to look for someone who will take him. The wife is crying every night over this. Her concern is that no one will care and love him like we do. She is so sweet and is totally in love with this guy...not to say I'm not. It will be hard for our family but we have to move on. I can't afford the liability and I surely don't have the time to invest in correcting this behaviour which has me flustered. We had a man come by last night with his male V and they got along great. I am waiting word if he wants him and he is willing to take him knowing the situation. I hope things work out some way to avoid putting him down. He is the most striking and beautiful V I have ever seen in real life. What a shame


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad you have made a decision. It would be a fair amount of work and time, and some liability, to manage this. It sounds like you have made the best decision for your family. I am sorry for this loss for your family.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you found a workable solution. I can't imagine how heart wrenching this is. My condolences to both you and your wife.

Sounds like you've made the best possible decision.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine what your family must be going through. I am glad though that there is a possible solution to this unfortunate situation. Keeping fingers crossed for Rusty to find a new loving family!


----------



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone. I am writing to let you know that Rusty is in wonderful hands with a new owner in Idaho about 2.5 hours north of us. The new owner came last night to pick him up and after the family said their goodbyes we all cried. I woke up crying this morning in my sleep and so did the wife. My wife Robin still can't believe he is gone and also can't imagine life without him. I hope this mourning phase passes soon. My children were crying very hard last night but we all knew it was the right thing to do. If for some reason Rusty would have bit another person and it was reported he would have been collected and put down. Something I had to avoid at all cost. I know I could have taken him to a trained behaviorist but its still not 100%. We all loved him so very much and that's what makes this so hard for us. Today will be very hard to get through for all of us without the pitter pat of his feet on the tile. Thank you all for being there for us. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I write this with a tear in my eye. I've had to say good bye to four dogs, all members of the family. I feel your loss and your pain and yet I still don't know what to say.

May Rusty live well and live long in his new home. May you and your family find peace and have happy memories of your Rusty. My heart felt condolences for your loss.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/dogs-purpose-from-6-year-old.html

Excerpt:

"...Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

It has changed the way I try and live.

He said (6 year old) ,

*''People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?'' * 

The Six-year-old continued,

*''Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.''*

Live simply.


Love generously.


Care deeply.


Speak kindly.


Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:


When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.


Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.


Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure Ecstasy.


Take naps.


Stretch before rising.


Run, romp, and play daily.


Thrive on attention and let people touch you.


Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.


On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.


On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.


When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.


Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.



Be loyal.


Never pretend to be something you're not.


If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.


When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by, and nuzzle them gently.


ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF EVERY DAY!"

_Good luck to Rusty with his new owner. A wonderful book to help through this might be "A Dog's Purpose."

May your family's loss heal quickly. Rusty would have wanted that._RBD


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't get down on yourself, or view this as a failure. In the end, you put Rusty first by finding him a new home, where he can thrive, and your immediate needs second. Well done! 
All dog owners should have your compassion and integerity. You have my complete respect.


Mike


----------



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Mike. The new owner has 3200 acres of farm land and said Rusty will be with him constantly working in the fields, the barn and running with another companion and other dogs. All of what the man told me, made me know that Rusty will have an exciting life where he can stretch out and run to his heart's desire. Above all, I know he will be loved and cared for by this new family. I will miss you Rusty  



Gunnr said:


> Don't get down on yourself, or view this as a failure. In the end, you put the Rusty first by finding him a new home, where he can thrive, and your immediate needs second. Well done!
> All dog owners have your compassion and integerity. You have my complete respect.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm glad that he found a home with people to love him. As I'm writing this, I have tears flowing down my face. This would not be an easy decision for me and hope that your family will find joy and love in another dog when you have healed.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

What a tough decision to make, and my hat is off to you & your family! Losing a pet is so hard, but in your case, you saved Rusty's life! A very courageous decision y'all made, and I hope you may find some comfort in knowing Rusty will thrive on acreage and love. Blessing to you & family during this difficult time.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Bravo jberenyi! Well done and my respect to you for this success.

I have had to put down an aggressive dog (about 12 years ago). His name was Maxwell and I still mist up when I think of him. He was a good companion to me but he was dangerous to have around other people and children. It sounds like you found the perfect place for him (I wish that Maxwell were so lucky).

Rh.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Don't get down on yourself, or view this as a failure. In the end, you put Rusty first by finding him a new home, where he can thrive, and your immediate needs second. Well done!
> All dog owners should have your compassion and integerity. You have my complete respect.
> 
> 
> Mike


I agree 100%. This was an extremely hard decision to make, but you thought it through and did what was best for the dog. Not every dog is right for every situation. Job very well done! You are right to consider this a period of mourning. It is truly a loss (don't let anyone tell you "it's just a dog"), but it will get easier for all of you. In the end, you will have the consolation of knowing Rusty is safe, living a good life, and not in danger of meeting an early end due to aggression. Please keep us posted on how you are holding up, and pat yourselves on the back for doing a kindness (in the long run) to your dog.

Sarah


----------

